# Arkansas Hillbilly Bully Bash- May 21, 2011- Hosted by The Bully Doc and Blue Rage



## pitbullmamanatl

MAY 21st, 2011​
*The Hillbilly Bully Bash*​
There will be a "Deliverance Theme" (if you haven't seen it, please go rent the VHS)​
Don't be _scairt_!​
Overalls recommended but not required. LMAO!​
Gonna be a great show...
Ft. Smith, AR​
Judges: Milo Garcia (Ron Ramos was judging, but could not make it and Milo Garcia is his replacement)
  Jon Downing​
ABKC Rep: Vanessa Downing​
M.C.- Bully The Kid (_*he*_ ain't scairt!)​
​
__________________








​


----------



## dixieland

Hey Lauren you got purty mouf! :rofl:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Big ups to Blue Rage Pit Bulls (Corry {the Bully Doc} and Justin Key) for throwing such a successful and well-organized show. I didn't get to go as planned since I had to work, but everyone I talked to has commented how organized and professional it was and it amazingly started ON TIME! Congrats on such a great first show you two!

Also, congrats to my girl Idalis from Watchtower Kennels on champing out her boy Rock in the classic class!

JUDGE JON DOWNING

Best of Breed: Bullymades Clydesdale of A1
Grand Champion: AIK's Boston George Jung
Champion: Bullymades Clydesdale of A1
Reserve Champion: Goochland Pits Success
Best of Winners:Cocky Blues/lady Lucks Google me
Best of Standard: Banks Re Pimp Truck
Best of Pocket:Cocky Blues/lady Lucks Google me
Best of XL: AIK's Purple Haze
Best of Classic: Pit Bull Acres Rock
Best of Extreme: Genie In A Bottle

STANDARD
Standard Best Male: Banks RE Pimp Truck
Reserve Best Male: SSK/Colemans Morpheus
Best Female Standard: Prang Bluestart
Reserve Best Female: Texas LP Diamond

Females
6-9 Months Puppy Female
1st: Texas LP Diamond
2nd: A1's Lady Razorback

9-12 Months Puppy Female
1st: BSB's DSB Delta Jewel
2nd: V3nus

1-2 Junior Female
1st: Prang Bluestar
2nd: Too Damn Sassy

2-3 Adult Female
1st: Lands bella
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Female
1st: Devils Den Vipers Jewel
2nd: Butchers Versace

Males
6-9 Months Puppy Male
1st: AIK's Boston George Machete
2nd: Gomez Pits Takoda

9-12 Months Puppy Male
1st: Make It Rains Simitro
2nd: Bluerage Burban Street

1-2 Junior Male
1st: SSK/Colemans Morpheus
2nd: Banks Murder Mac Money

2-3 Adult Male
1st: Killinois Try Rocke Me or Rock me
2nd: Rosales Bolt

3-up Senior Male
1st: Banks RE Pimp Truck
2nd: BlueForce Stache the Cash

POCKET
Best Male Pocket: Goochlands Apotheosis
Reserve Best Male: Green Countrys Rocko
Best Female Pocket:Cocky Blues/Lady Lucks Google Me
Reserve Best Female: Trueline California

Females
1-2 Junior Female
1st:COCKY BLUES LADY LUCKS GOOGLE ME
2nd: Blueforce Gucci of River Valley

2-3 Adult Female
1st: Trueline California
2nd: Lady Goliath

3-up Senior Female
1st: Demons Cha Cha Dicavirio
2nd: N/A

Males
1-2 Junior Male
1st: Goochlands Apotheosis
2nd: Mikelands Benelli

2-3 Adult Male
1st: Green Countrys Rocko
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Male
1st: N/A
2nd: N/A

XL
Best Male XL: AIK's Purple Haze
Reserve Best Male: Aunques Drop Zone
Best Female XL: Soukups Bandit
Reserve Best Female: Legacy

Females
1-2 Junior Female
1st: N/A
2nd: N/A

2-3 Adult Female
1st: Legacy
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Female
1st: Soukups Bandit
2nd: HoggPens Fatty Fat Fat

Males
1-2 Junior Male
1st: AIK's Purple Haze
2nd: BLB's Armani

2-3 Adult Male
1st: Trueline Shorty Got Low of DB
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Male
1st: Aunques Drop Zone
2nd: Deuce

CLASSIC
* Best Male Classic: Pit Bull Acres Rock*
Reserve Best Male: Amos Moses
Best Female Classic: Dolos Shes A Diva
Reserve Best Female: Blue Diva

Females
1-2 Junior Female
1st: Blue Diva
2nd: SRBPitz Hevynn Behold Caeli

2-3 Adult Female
1st: Dolos Shes a Diva
2nd: DFB's Zara

3-up Senior Female
1st: N/A
2nd: N/A

Males
1-2 Junior Male
1st: Amos Moses
2nd: Diamond Backs KO

2-3 Adult Male
1st: N/A
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Male
1st: Pit Bull Acres Rock
2nd: Hastings Tyson

Best Male Extreme: Woods Texas G Golow
Reserve Best Male: BluePrides Sniper of Blueforce
Best Female Extreme: Genie In a Bottle
Reserve Best Female: N/A

EXTREME
Females
1-2 Junior Female
1st: N/A
2nd: N/A

2-3 Adult Female
1st: N/A
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Female
1st: Genie in a Bottle
2nd: No Name listed on paperwork

Males
1-2 Junior Male
1st: Rosales Muneco
2nd: Definition

2-3 Adult Male
1st: Woods Texas G Golow 
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior male
1st: BluePrides Sniper of Blueforce
2nd: N/A

*CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS*​


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Judge Milo Garcia show 2

Best of Breed: AIK's Boston George Jung
Grand Champion: AIK's Boston George Jung
Champion: Goochland Pits Success
Reserve Champion: SCGL G-RAWS Pudges Mr Joker
Best of Winners: DFB's Sinister
Best of Standard: DFB's Sinister
Best of Pocket:Cocky Blues/lady Lucks Google me
Best of XL: BLB's Armani
Best of Classic: Dolos Shes A Diva
Best of Extreme: Woods Texas G Golow

STANDARD
Standard Best Male: DFB's Sinister
Reserve Best Male: Delaloma RE Chico the Bull
Best Female Standard: BSB/DSB Dolos Ellie
Reserve Best Female: GDK's The Addition of Dolo

Females
6-9 Months Puppy Female
1st: DFB's Aye Bay Bay
2nd: DFB's Skinz She Ra

9-12 Months Puppy Female
1st: BSB/DSB Dolos Ellie
2nd: BSB/DSB Delta Jewel

1-2 Junior Female
1st: GDK's The Addition of Dolo
2nd: Prang Bluestar

2-3 Adult Female
1st: Lands bella
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Female
1st: Devils Den Vipers Jewel
2nd: Masterlocks The A Team Patches

Males
6-9 Months Puppy Male
1st: AIK's Boston George Machete
2nd: King Tubby Deuce

9-12 Months Puppy Male
1st: Bluerage Burban Street
2nd: ETPP's Kratus of Blazin Bluez

1-2 Junior Male
1st: DFB's Sinister
2nd: GWC Bullies King Cairo Tazz

2-3 Adult Male
1st: Killinois Try Rocke Me or Rock me
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Male
1st: Delaloma RE Chico the Bull
2nd: BlueForce Stache the Cash

POCKET
Best Male Pocket: Goochlands Apotheosis
Reserve Best Male: Green Countrys Rocko
Best Female Pocket:Cocky Blues/Lady Lucks Google Me
Reserve Best Female: Lady Goliath

Females
1-2 Junior Female
1st:COCKY BLUES LADY LUCKS GOOGLE ME
2nd: Blueforce Gucci of River Valley

2-3 Adult Female
1st: Lady Goliath
2nd: Trueline California

3-up Senior Female
1st: Demons Cha Cha Dicavirio
2nd: N/A

Males
1-2 Junior Male
1st: Goochlands Apotheosis
2nd: TX XB Diablow of Make It Rain

2-3 Adult Male
1st: Green Countrys Rocko
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Male
1st: N/A
2nd: N/A

XL
Best Male XL: BLB's Armani
Reserve Best Male: Aunques Drop Zone
Best Female XL: Soukups Bandit
Reserve Best Female: Legacy

Females
1-2 Junior Female
1st: N/A
2nd: N/A

2-3 Adult Female
1st: Legacy
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Female
1st: Soukups Bandit
2nd: HoggPens Fatty Fat Fat

Males
1-2 Junior Male
1st: BLB's Armani
2nd: SRBPITZ Notorious Big Dog

2-3 Adult Male
1st: Golyath Means
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Male
1st: Aunques Drop Zone
2nd: Deuce

CLASSIC
Best Male Classic: HoggPenss Fresh the Champ
Reserve Best Male: Diamond Backs KO
Best Female Classic: Dolos Shes A Diva
Reserve Best Female: SRBPitz Hevynn Behold Caeli

Females
1-2 Junior Female
1st: SRBPitz Hevynn Behold Caeli
2nd: McDowells Sassy Blue Austin

2-3 Adult Female
1st: Dolos Shes a Diva
2nd: DFB's Zara

3-up Senior Female
1st: N/A
2nd: N/A

Males
1-2 Junior Male
1st: Diamond Backs KO
2nd: Amos Moses

2-3 Adult Male
1st: N/A
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Male
1st: HoggPens Fresh The Champ
2nd: Hastings Tyson

Best Male Extreme: Woods Texas G Golow
Reserve Best Male: BluePrides Sniper of Blueforce
Best Female Extreme: Genie In a Bottle
Reserve Best Female: N/A

EXTREME
Females
1-2 Junior Female
1st: N/A
2nd: N/A

2-3 Adult Female
1st: N/A
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior Female
1st: Genie in a Bottle
2nd: No Name listed on paperwork

Males
1-2 Junior Male
1st: Definition
2nd: Woods Rockstar

2-3 Adult Male
1st: Woods Texas G Golow 
2nd: N/A

3-up Senior male
1st: BluePrides Sniper of Blueforce
2nd: N/A

*CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS*​


----------



## apbtproud

I also heard that this was so far the best show of the year.. Very professional, organized, great lighting, AC, space- atmosphere and so on.... 
Way da go Idalis she has only showed her boy I believe this is her 3rd time and Ch him out!! Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

apbtproud said:


> I also heard that this was so far the best show of the year.. Very professional, organized, great lighting, AC, space- atmosphere and so on....
> Way da go Idalis she has only showed her boy I believe this is her 3rd time and Ch him out!! Congrats to all the winners!!


Yes, Justin and Corry did awesome for their first show! Yes, Idalis champed him out on the 3rd time showing. I am super proud of her!


----------

